# Ide oder ahci modus?



## Widowmaker_1 (13. Januar 2016)

Hi Leute, 

Da ich auf meinem Rechner Windows 10 neu installieren muss, 
Wollte ich mal fragen in welchem Modus ich das am besten machen sollte
Bisher lief alles über den ide Modus. 
Habe aber nur sata Laufwerke (1tb Seagate hdd und LG DVD brenner).
Mainboard ist schon etwas älter asus p5q deluxe, den modus kann man im BIOS aber umstellen.

Macht es überhaupt Sinn ohne ssd auf den ahci modus zu wechseln?
Soweit ich weiß ist bei den aktuellen Boards von Werk auf den ahci modus gestellt.

Gruß steffen


----------



## rotmilan (13. Januar 2016)

Hi
Wer weiss, vllt willst DU mal eine SSD ausprobieren, daher AHCI im Bios einstellen.


----------



## Tech (14. Januar 2016)

AHCI macht auch bei SATA-HDDs Sinn. Du solltest es auf jeden Fall aktivieren!


----------



## rotmilan (14. Januar 2016)

Hi windowmaker

Ich empfehle Dir eine SSD zu kaufen für Dein System und Programme, da wird Dein altes System wie ein Jungtier abgehen. 
Ich würde da eine Samsung 850 EVO empfehlen. Als ich noch ein 775 System hatte, ich hatte den Q9650, waren die SSDs erst am Kommen, da hatte man Kompatibilitätsprobleme.
Du kannst zur Sicherheit Samsung Support anfragen, ob Ihre SSD Laufwerke, nun z.B. die 850 EVO auf dem 775 Sockel System mit Chipsatz P35 (ICH10R) laufen


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (14. Januar 2016)

Danke für eure antworten. Ja ssd kommt erstmal noch nicht, da ich den Rechner nicht all zu oft nutze.
Evtl kommt auch mal ein neuer.

Habe Windows mal im ahci modus installiert funktioniert auch aber bekomme jetzt die Festplatte quasi als wechseldatenträger angezeigt.
Unterschied merk ich sonst soweit bisher keinen.


----------



## azzih (14. Januar 2016)

Heute immer AHCI. Allerdings gibts Probleme wenn man das nachträglich switcht, sprich du solltest das nur vor ner Windows Neuinstallation machen.


----------



## aloha84 (14. Januar 2016)

Naja "Probleme" ist ein bisschen übertrieben, man muss es halt in der Regestry einstellen und kann nicht einfach irgendwo nen Haken setzen.
Mehr "Probleme" gibt es eigentlich nicht.


----------



## azzih (14. Januar 2016)

Das ging in Windows7 in 8.1 lief das schon nicht mehr (zumindest bei mir). Windows10 hab ich nicht getestet ob das mit der Registry noch klappt.


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2016)

Warum sollte man das nachträglich ändern?
Der IDE Modus ist heute nicht mehr notwendig.


----------



## RealMadnex (14. Januar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Das ging in Windows7 in 8.1 lief das schon nicht mehr (zumindest bei mir). Windows10 hab ich nicht getestet ob das mit der Registry noch klappt.


Doch, das geht auch in Windows 8.x und 10. Nur hat sich die Prozedur geringfügig verändert. Bei Win8.x ist beispielsweise ein weiterer Registry-Eintrag hinzugekommen (StartOverride), der geprüft und gegebenenfalls geänderte werden muss. Hinzu kommt, dass die meisten Anleitungen, die man im Netz findet, nur auf den Standard-AHCI-Treiber von Microsoft (msahci) und den proprietären von Intel (iaStor) eingehen. Der Standard-AHCI-Treiber wurde aber ab Win8 in storahci umbenannt und auch von dem Intel-AHCI-Treiber gibt es verschiedene Reinkarnationen, die teils unterschiedlich heißen (iaStor, iaStorV, iaStorA, ...). Windows hat für verschiedene SATA-Controller ältere proprietäre Treiber an Bord, die für diese Controller anstelle des msahci/storahci-Treibers als Standard-Treiber verwendet werden. Hast du beispielsweise ein AMD-System, kommt weder der Treiber von Intel noch der Standard-Treiber von Microsoft zum Einsatz, sondern der Treiber von AMD (amdsata). In diesem Fall würdest du die Registry-Einträge bei den falschen Treibern ändern, wodurch es nicht funktioniert. Das ist analog zu anderen SATA-Controllern mit eigenen zum Lieferumfang von Windows gehörenden Standard-AHCI-Treibern.

Also, auch unter Windows 7 funktioniert die nachträgliche Umstellung nach der gängigen Anleitung nicht immer. Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass es überhaupt nicht geht. Es liegt eher daran, dass diese Anleitungen, die sich nur auf den msahci, machmal auch storahci, und den iaStor Treiber beziehen, nicht auf jedes System passen.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (14. Januar 2016)

Habe auch noch ein 775 System mit x48 Chipsatz. Daran hängt eine OCZ Vertex 2 SSD. Habe Win 7 vor zwei Jahren im AHCI Modus installiert dann war die Batterie vom Mainboard leer und das Bios stellte wieder auf IDE um. Danach habe ich wieder AHCI eingestellt und die Festplatten werden auch als AHCI erkannt aber seitdem bleibt der Rechner beim Neustart hängen, heisst Windows fährt normal runter und bleibt dann einfach hängen. Habe auch in der Registry nachgeschaut und das mit dem AHCI wert 0 oder so gesetzt.
Soll ich Windows nochmal neu installieren und vorher AHCI einstellen ?


----------



## rotmilan (14. Januar 2016)

Hi,
sollte der Rechner noch starten und im Betrieb sein, dann versuche über AS SSD Benchmark die Systemplatte auslesen zu lassen, welcher Treiber installiert ist, und ob Alignment i.O. ist.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (14. Januar 2016)

Kaltstart geht ganz normal Betrieb auch, er bleibt nur beim Neustart hängen. Ok das mit dem AS SSD Benchmark teste ich mal


----------

